# Do crayfish eat shrimp?



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

The local lfs has had blue crays in stock for a while now. I've been wanting to buy one, but my fear is that it will attack or eat my red cherry shrimp. Can red cherry shrimp and a blue cray be kept together? The tank is 10 gallons with java moss, java fern, and anubias. The other inhabitants are one very, very old betta, 5 male heterandria formosa, and about two million ramshorn snails.


----------



## efface (Aug 27, 2010)

I purchased two myself and I am curious about the same. from what I have seen tho, the cray are pretty slow.

do you know what they should be fed? I haven't figured it out and been feeding sinking pellets but only seen them eat blood worms the fish don't get


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

They would if they could catch them, but shrimp are too quick for them. I had two cpo's with my CRS and it wasn't a problem for the shrimp.


----------



## shrimpo (Aug 2, 2009)

I have dwarf crayfish with shrimp, they do try to catch the shrimp but I never seen any shrimp eaten because they are faster than dwarf crayfish, but if you have a 4'' crayfish or so, they may even eat your fish at night.


----------



## ReefkprZ (Aug 21, 2010)

*Diet*: Crayfish are omnivores; they eat plants, animals, and decaying organisms. They are nocturnal (most active at night) and eat fish, shrimp, water plants, worms, insects, snails, and plankton. Larval crayfish are very tiny; they eat plankton.

if its big enough and fast enough it will most definatly eat them.


----------



## rasbora (Sep 1, 2006)

Crayfish would love to kill and eat everything, that's just their temperament. Thankfully they're kind of clumsy and kind of blind.


----------



## ezcry4t3d (Apr 24, 2009)

Crawfish will absolutely eat small (guppy/neon tetra size) fish. They catch them while the fish are sleeping near the bottom of the tank usually. Larger fish can get their fins clipped by the crawfish trying to catch them.

I have heard that Dwarf crawfish, (CPO for example) seem to be much less likely to do so, but I have only kept the full size ones myself.


----------

